# My new herd foundation sire



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

A little while back an ad for a goat for sale got posted on GS as possibly the goat offered by another GS member. It wasn't her goat, but I commented I should go get him anyway...well, after quite a bit of research, I did! Did I mention he was in Colorado, and I live in Kentucky?? Yeppers, another 2000 plus mile trip to pick up a goat, and I had to do this one solo, hubby had to stay home for work and critter caretaker. I've decided I'm getting WAY too old for these marathon road trips. :mecry::ROFL:

Without further ado, meet Splash.

This is the picture they posted:








:blue:
:blue:
:blue:
:blue:
:blue:
:blue:
:blue:
:blue:
He's a bit worse for wear after a long Colorado winter on nothing but grass hay, but there is one gorgeous goat in there just waiting for good loven' to blossom. And he has some really nice older bloodlines, just the type of foundation I wanted to start my own line with. Here's his pedigree: http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001390782

I'm starting him slowly on some good groceries and I've already put out a good loose mineral. Copper will be ordered in just a few minutes. I'm also ordering a microscope from Amazon, so a fecal will be done in short order.

I am just so excited to have this guy. He's aged, but still has plenty of good years left in him. And he is just so sweet. I am already totally smitten by the big lug.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, he looks horrible! In that first photo, you can tell he's a nice buck, but my word those updated photos...he's almost unrecognizable, he's so emaciated and mineral deficient. Glad you are giving him a better home and will get him on the road to recovery. Congrats on him though...he should make a really nice foundation sire for you once he's healthy again. Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrates on new buck. You should have some real nice kids out of him.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah, I was taken aback for a moment when I first saw him. Thankfully, it's nothing good care won't remedy. I have quite a bit of experience with rehabbing critters, and the damage done isn't irreversible, so he's gonna be just fine.

And he sure makes nice babies. This is a 2 week old doeling of his from this spring.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I remember that thread. I can't wait to see him once you have rehabbed him!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

He looks really rough! But I have no doubt that, in your hands he'll be prettier than ever this time next year!  Hope you get some nice kids out of him


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

you keep saying you're to old for those marathon road trips for goats, but you keep doing them!!! lol.

congrats on this guy! he's looking rough, but I doubt nothing you can't fix.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

How's ole Splash doing ? Any updates?


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

He's starting to put on a bit of weight and is feeling much better, but he blew up a horrific case of mites that we are now battling. He's on his second shot of Ivomec and he's on his way to healing. He has really flaky, itchy skin and some large bald patches now. Poor baby. 

But we'll get him all healed up and healthy, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

He does look pretty rough, do you think the pour-on might work better ? Definitely keep us updated as he goes along, I can't wait to see him good weight and a shiny coat


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

He started responding to the Ivomec immediately, the hide under the crud is nice and soft already. He just has so much flaky skin shedding off that it's taking time to clear it all up.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's your pics Kat


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

She's a cutie, thank you very much.

I've been meaning to get some updated pictures of Splash, but it's been just too dang hot. And now that we've got a few cooler days, I'm just too dang busy!!

I'll make myself take some tomorrow and get them posted. Now that we are getting the mites under control, he's finally got enough reserves to start putting on a little weight and growing new hair in his bald spots. :leap:


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Pictures and update, finally starting to show a good bit of improvement. The mite infestation is almost under control, I think we are going to have to go a bit longer than just 3 treatments of Ivomec though, since he had such a horrible case.

He is improving slowly, the skin underneath is soft and healthy, and most of the flaky stuff has shed off and been brushed away. He is starting to grow in some nice, fine, shiny hair in the bald spots, and is FINALLY starting to put on a little bit of weight and not look quite so gaunt.

We have a ways to go yet, but he's getting there!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

He's lookin better!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

He looks great! Nicely rounded, shiny, and happy!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I think we've made the turn around, he's starting to fill in nicely and he's getting a nice shiny coat coming in.

We still have a ways to go, slowly but surely.

:think: Hmmm...just noticed he sure seems to like presenting his left side for pics...guess he thinks that's his "best profile".


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice improvement :thumb:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool!! Nice job with him;-)


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Woot woot! He's a pretty boy!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he's looking great! good job with him!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

He's looking better and better each day. He's such a big lug too, I just love this guy!!









And just because she's such a cutie pie, a "happy puppy" picture of our new addition, Parker!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good looking boy and your pup is pretty cute!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he's looking good! puppy is super cute!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I think we're almost there, whatcha all think??


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Studly!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice boy!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

He looks great!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

He looks wonderful!!!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you all so much, I'm so happy the way he is turning out. He is just such a gentleman and a sweet old lug.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a difference!!! great job with him so far! looks like he'll be ready for his job come fall.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

He looks great. He is so shiny he looks wet. I think he is in love, or hungry, or both.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Well, I think it's time to post the "happy ending" to this thread. I believe I can now say Splash is in wonderful health and has turned into one gorgeous hunk of manly goat flesh!!  Absolutely _reeking_, manly goat flesh...but the ladies are all in love with him. 

First picture is a repost of how he looked when he first came home:









:angry:

:mecry:

:mecry:

:tears:

:tears:

:blue:

:blue:

:shock:

:|

:sun:

:dance:

:fireworks:

hlala:

In 6 days, it will be 4 months exactly...Picture taken this evening:


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Holy whopper!!!! He looks great!!! Probably smells good too!! ;-)


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!!!!!! He's come a long way...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hunky boy! good work with him!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

He looks amazing. :applaud:


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks like he has pine rosin on his forelegs. My Saanen buck and my Kiko buck have never done that. They are both prolific breeders with lots of love from the ladies, but never that foreleg buildup. I had a young Boer buck that had that, but I traded him for a nun related doe ( his picture ) cause he was kin to everyone here. I wonder why some do it and some do not?








Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Splash looks great! You should offer a service to recondition bucks to ready them for breeding season.


Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Splash looks fabulous! Great job!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Splash looks AWESOME! great job! :clap:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Awesome job!!! Amazing what some TLC and time will do :greengrin: I have to tell you, in the before pic, that was not a buck I'd look twice at, he didn't look like he'd amount to much, but he looks GREAT now!!! :thumbup: :stars:
He looks about 100lbs heavier


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

WOW! He looks awesome! Good for you to drive that far to pick him up, us goat freaks do some amazing things...


----------

